# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch Bến Tre 1 ngày 425.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

Gia Hy Travel  Trân Trọng Giới Thiệu Chương Trình Tham Quan
QUÊ HƯƠNG ĐỒNG KHỞI BẾN TRE
 (Đi về trong ngày – bằng xe máy lạnh)






*Buổi Sáng:Tp. Hồ Chí Minh – Bến Tre*
 ·    Xe và hướng dẫn Công Ty Du Lịch Gia Hy đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Bến Tre. Dùng điểm tâm tại nhà hàng Mekong Stop
 ·    Qua phà Rạch Miễu, đến Bến Tre. Tiếp tục đến Ba Tri, du khách tham quan Bảo Tàng Đồng Khởi, mộ nhà thơ Nguyễn Đình Chiểu và nữ thi sĩ  Sương Nguyệt Anh.
 ·    Đi thuyền máy tham quan Cồn Phụng.
 ·    Nghỉ ngơi và ăn trưa tại Cồn Phụng. ( thưởng thức các món ăn Việt Nam).

*Buổi Chiều:Lưu Luyến Miền Sông Nước*
 ·    Tham quan và chiêm ngưỡng các sản phẩm được sản xuất từ thân dừa.
 ·    Đi xuồng máy tham quan các làng quê ở tỉnh Bến Tre.
 ·    Tham quan vườn cây ăn trái, nông trại nuôi Ong, thưởng thức mật Ong, rượu mật Ong..
 ·    Thưởng thức trái cây trong vườn, nghe nhạc truyền thống của các tỉnh miền Tây.
 ·    Tham quan thưởng thức kẹo dừa và qui trình làm kẹo dừa, ăn và uống nước dừa…
 ·    Thuyền máy đưa Quý khách trở về lại Bến Tre. Tiếp tục ghé tham quan trại rắn Đồng Tâm. Dùng bữa cháo nhẹ (đặc sản Tân Hiệp) trước khi khởi hành về TP. Hồ Chí Minh. Xe và hướng dẫn Công Ty Du Lịch Gia Hy đưa khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.


*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*
_(đơn vị tính: Nghìn đồng)_
*Từ 2-12 khách*
*15 – 24 khách*
*25-31 khách*
*32 – 42 khách*
*Trên 42 khách*

*1.995*
*1.227*
*1.095*
*995*
*899*

Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần

Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu

Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)

Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách

Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ




*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* Xe 4, 7, 9, 16, 35, 45 chỗ đời mới, ti vi, băng đôi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
*Khách sạn:*
Khách sạn: Mini, 01 sao, 02 sao, 03 sao, 04 sao hoặc tương đương
 Resort: 3 - 4 Sao hoặc tương đương.
 Tiện nghi trong phòng: tivi, hệ thống nước nóng. . . vệ sinh khép kín .Phòng từ 02, 04 khách, Đầy đủ tiện nghi gần chợ và trung tâm thành phố Hoặc các khách sạn khác tương đương
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn:
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh. Ăn sáng ngày 02 nếu chọn 3 và 4 sao ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng Khu Resort.
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất , Tiệc 120.000đ/xuất.
 Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 ->07 , thực đơn phong phú , đa dạng
*Hướng dẫn viên**:* Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:* Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, 02 chai nước tinh khiết 0.5l /ngày/người. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò chơi trên xe và sân khầu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.

*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
 Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
 Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có), 
 THUẾ VAT 10%.

 MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
 Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.38440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:batting eyelashes:  đi du lịch, mùa hè tới rồi

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi Bến Tre uống dừa , ăn kẹo  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Xuống ăn dừa Bến Tre đi bà con  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Welcome:  Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:  :Boat:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy ngày này nóng tới 40 độ C, đi chơi thôi  :Drinks:  :Boat:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi bến tre ăn dừa nước  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bến Tre, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Bình Châu Hồ Cốc, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bến Tre, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên tổ chức Tour  trọn gói, thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách, Tư vấn Tour miễn  phí, liên hệ số điện thoại 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để nhận tham khảo về  dịch vụ*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè giá rẻ, vui lòng  liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ cũng như  chương trình tour. Hotline  0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế  tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại   0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn làm hài lòng Quý khách  hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ du lịch miễn phí, liên hệ 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu Bến Tre 1 ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms  Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ, giá cả hữu nghị, chất lượng phục vụ chu đáo, chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Bến Tre 2 ngày, giá cả phải  chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652  Ms Minh để được tư vấn miễn phí hoàn toàn về dịch vụ.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bến Tre 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bến Tre, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 khởi hành hàng ngày, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ tour miễn phí cho khách hàng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bến Tre 1 ngày với chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả ưu đãi, xây dựng dịch vụ đẳng cấp. Luôn tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí cho Quý khách có nhu cầu. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy qua số điện thoại nóng 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Bến Tre 1 ngày, chương  trình cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý  khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Bến Tre 2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bến Tre giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Bến Tre 1 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bến Tre 1 ngày, khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Bến Tre 1 ngày, khởi hành thường xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh  tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để  nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## nhoccon9100

Bến tre xứ dừa, đến mà không muốn về! Tuyệt cú mèo

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tết Âm  lịch với dịch vụ cao cấp, giá hấp dẫn. Liên hệ sớm với Du lịch Gia Hy  để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất với giá rẻ nhất. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 -  0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)

*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao*  :cungbia: *, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè 2013, nhiều chương trình tour hấp dẫn, thú vị, tour thiết kế theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ với chúng tôi từ hôm nay.

*

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

lên là lên là lên

----------


## dulichgiahy

lên là lên là lên

----------

